# best filter system for 125 gallon



## BigRed330 (Jan 1, 2007)

how should i set up my filter system in my 125 gal. also if anybody have pics of there 125 setup could you please post them.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

On my 135 i run a xp3, magnum 350, and an ac110.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a XP4, AC110 and Emperor 400 on my 125 gallon tank.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

1250 gph would be a 10x turnover.......perfect filtration, I suggest a cannister and a HOB


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Tank and Equipment Forum*_


----------



## nobody1973 (Jan 20, 2007)

I run 2 XP3's on my 125g and it keeps the water nice and clean.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Depends, what are you stocking? The more filtration the better (to an extent).


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

As stated above, You should have a water turnover 10x. Piranhas are very messy eaters and alot of filterations is required. The more, the better. As long as it doesnt effect the way they swim. For a 125, IMO i would get two cannisters (one on each side) for better results. I have two 404 fluval on a 135 and im very pleased.


----------



## RedRazor (Mar 8, 2007)

Wet/dry system with overflow boxes if your tank is not drilled. Unsurpassed as far as mech. and bio-filtration. Also my lfs was telling me all these bio-filters that hang on the tank do nothing. The bio-mass is so insignificant they have a hard time with biologigal filtration. Just their opinion which I also stand by.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

i would say 2 ac110 and an xp3 but thats just me


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

depends on what you have in the tank...I have a 10" rhom and my fx5 does the trick by itself perfectly!! now if i had a shoal of pygos thatd be a little different-


----------



## nattery (Oct 6, 2005)

On my 125 (72 x 18 x 22") I have 2 Rena Xp3's and a Rena Xp4. I use the 2 Xp3's for mech/bio and I use the Xp4 for chemical. These filters are extremely efficient (large capacity), very easy to maintain, and won't cost you your left nut.







Best buy for the $!!


----------



## eightreds (Mar 2, 2007)

i have 3 AC110 and a AC pwerhead with a quick filter on my 135g... its great


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

On my 125 I run a wet dry I made out of a 30 gallon long tank with a ton of bio balls, it runs around 1800 gph. Keeps the tank good for a once a month water change when i come home from school.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i run an ocean clear with a magnadrive pump 1200 gph along with an XP3 for bio and mechanical


----------



## MB BOYS (Sep 8, 2006)

On my 125 Gal with 6 RBP's I have...

XP3
AC110
Biowheel 350
620 GPH Seio PowerHead


----------



## KISS (Feb 2, 2007)

BigRed330 said:


> how should i set up my filter system in my 125 gal. also if anybody have pics of there 125 setup could you please post them.


What's your budget?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

however u want if u have the money


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

My 125G is using 2 AC110's and a wetdry. A little overkill, but leaves me plenty of room for error in the worst case scenarios.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i would say and fx5 and a emp 400 or ac 500


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

i would have to say rune 2 emperor 400's and 2 fluval 405's


----------

